# Does my EBJD have gill flukes?



## mac10 (Dec 8, 2011)

It seems like my EBJD (Blue) is slowly dying. I don't know what's wrong with her but I'm thinking it might be gill flukes.

She hardly eats anymore and always hides (only comes out of cave to swim to another cave once or twice a day). She use to eat anything flakes, pellets, bloodworms, earthworms, lettuce, peas. Now just watches other fish eat and shakes head.

She pops her gills open and shut and makes a spitting motion all the time. Also scratches face or chin. I've noticed other fish scratching face too (not their body) and another fish seems to have lost its appetite lately.

It's been months of her not eating. I have seen her eat a pellet once or twice in two months and a few frozen bloodworms on occasion but that's it.

Please help my fish!


----------



## triscuit (May 6, 2005)

Hey there- please tell us a bit more about tank mates, water quality, and what you've tried already.


----------



## mac10 (Dec 8, 2011)

Well, I posted in this forum under "parasite or bacterial" for a while and stopped getting replies. I have done a lot of changes to the stock list. As far as water quality it's been good for a good month and a half.

GH 4-5
PH 7.2
Nitrite 0
Ammonia 0
Nitrate 10

I have a 125 gallon tank with two marineland c-530s and do weekly 30% water changes

Stock list
1 EBJD female 5in
1 Super Red Severum 4.5in
1 Blue Gourami 4in
3 Clown Loaches 4in
2 Aulstrailian Rainbowfish 4in
1 Geo Altifrons 3.5in
1 Geo Abalios 3.5in
1 Common Pleco 5in
6 Bosemani Rainbowfish 2in
5 Yellow Rainbowfish

I have tried parasite guard one dose, 48 hours water change, dose, 48 hours water change and that was it. Seemed like fish was doing better then I started to have high nitrite readings and stopped treatment with parasite guard.

I did daily 10% water changes for 14 days trying to get nitrite under control and realized my UV was causing it. I turned it off and nitrites came down in 48 hours =D>

I was hoping fish would recover but hasn't . It's slowly getting worse.


----------



## triscuit (May 6, 2005)

I haven't seen Parasite Guard kill the biofilter before... was it that plus the UV, or what?

I'm most familiar with prazi and metro (both are in parasite guard), both of which are safe to dose at higher than recommended concentrations, and both usually require at least a week's worth of treatments.

What I would do would be to use the parasite guard daily, after daily 50% water changes, for 4 days. Then, on day 6, another large water change.

Do not feed your fish during the treatment days... in case you are looking at a water quality problem again. Monitor your NH3 and NO2 daily, but the large WC and not feeding should keep those in line.


----------



## mac10 (Dec 8, 2011)

Thanks, I'll give it a shot tomorrow.

I think it was a combination of using the meds and UV at the same time. I don't know I just got the UV installed and didn't know your supposed to turn it off if your using medication.


----------



## mac10 (Dec 8, 2011)

Well, I did 5 days of treatment after daily 50% water changes and it seems nothing has changed. Blue is still not eating and is still mouth popping and scratching. How is this fish still alive when I never see her eat?


----------



## triscuit (May 6, 2005)

Can we get a picture of her?


----------



## mac10 (Dec 8, 2011)

I just fed some frozen bloodworms and its like she wants to eat but is having trouble swallowing food. She chews and chews and chews. It takes so long for her to eat by the time she finally finishes eating whats in her mouth the other fish eat most of the food in the tank. She shows no intrest in any other food.

The last pic has the flash on.I noticed that her belly looks a little more black than it used to look, maybe.



http://imgur.com/0QyRl


----------



## mac10 (Dec 8, 2011)

Iv'e been watching for about a half hour and have seen four fish flash in the last couple of minutes. 
What is this? What about velvet? Is velvet always visible?


----------



## GTZ (Apr 21, 2010)

Difficult to diagnose, it could be a number of different ailments.
How's your pH and KH? Just want to rule out hardness swings as a cause of scratching/head shaking, etc.


----------



## mac10 (Dec 8, 2011)

I left the house so I can't check right now but, KH is usually 1, GH is between 4-5. PH is always 7.2 except when I just medicated it jumped to 7.6+. GH is usually 1 when coming out of the tap but I have been using a little epsom salt to keep GH up a little. Is this wrong to be doing? Problems were prior to adding Epsom. Blue primarily only shakes head when food is added to tank. When the fish are scratching now its not just head and gills but whole body.


----------



## triscuit (May 6, 2005)

I don't think you are looking at a communicable disease like velvet or flukes. Because you are so determined to figure out what is going on, it may make normal behavior (like flashing) seem problematic. You've treated thoroughly for parasites, your water quality is good, and there is no visible evidence of an infection.

There are many things we can't diagnose or treat. It could be your fish has a growth in her throat that makes swallowing difficult.

You're not going to like this- but I suggest that you leave your fish alone for a month. Just regular feeding, regular water changes (enough to maintain NO3 below 20ppm), and try not to watch them too much. See where you are after a few weeks of not being so vigilant...


----------



## mac10 (Dec 8, 2011)

Thank you for all of your help. I guess I'll just see what happens.


----------



## mac10 (Dec 8, 2011)

Haven't posted in a long time but Blue is doing great. It took sometime but she came around eventually. I just wanted to thank every one for their help, I appreciate it very much.


----------

